# الفائزون بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2012



## My Rock (3 مارس 2013)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 
يُسعدنا أن نُعلن عن الفائزين بأعياد ومسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2012  التي أقيمت قي منتديات الكنيسة وللسنة السابعة على التوالي خلال شهر الأعياد المجيد: ما بين 15 / 12 / 2012 الى 7 / 1 / 2013.

من جديد قدم أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة كمية  كبيرة ورائعة من المواضيع الميلادية والروحية التي اعطت طعماً و  رونقاً مميزاً لهذه المناسبة.

التنافس كان كبير وقوي لذلك أضطرينا لتقليل مبلغ الجائزة ومضاعفة عدد الفائزين نضراً للمواضيع والتصاميم والنشاط الرائع الذي قدمتموه. 

الفائزون بالمسابقات هم:



‏*مسابقة أفضل تصاميم لشهر الأعياد (2012)
* 

*+febronia+:انه ولدَ لكمُ اليوم .. تصميم*
*!! Coptic Lion !!: استديو الميلاد " تصميم "*
*Coptic4Ever2 : تصميم : الميلاد فى المزود*
*arabchurch_Christmas 2013* : *aymonded*
*خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ :  *اْلْمَجْدُ لله فِىْ اْلَأْعَاَلِيْ


 


*مسابقة أفضل موضوع لشهر الميلاد (2012)

*
*بايبل333: الاعجوبة الفلكية فى ميلاد رب المجد يسوع المسيح             ‏*
*AL MALEKA HELANA: متى يطلع النهار؟؟ قصة روحة من وحى الميلاد *
*johna&jesus : **نفسى ميلادك يلمسنى

*
 
مسابقة أكثر الأعضاء نشاطاً
*ABOTARBO*
 



الجائزة:
الجائزة هي عبارة عن رصيد للهاتف الجوال بملغ 25 جنيه مصري لكل فائز. رقم الرصيد سيتم إرساله للفائزين عبر الرسائل الخاصة.

الف مبروك للفائزين وحظ اوفر لمتسابقينا في المسابقات القادمة (المسابقة القادمة هي مسابقة الصلب و القيامة في وقتها المعروف).

الرب يبارك ويعوض كل المشاركين. ليمن الرب علينا ببركاته وليعيد علينا شهر الأعياد بالافراح والسلام.

  ملاحظة: سيتم غلق *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة و الميلاد)*  يوم غد.

سلام ونعمة
_إدارة منتديات الكنيسة - كنيستك الألكترونية_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2013)

*يا لهوي 
دا انا اسمي مكتوب 

طيب عندي اقتراح نحيف كده عامل داي
انا شايف ان الخدمه اللي ليها مقابل تبقي شغلانه مشخدمه 
كفايه التقدير المعنوي 
ونلغي المادي ده 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2013)

مبروك لكل الفائزيييين


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2013)

*الا ما عمرى كسبت معاكم فى مسابقة 
ولا شاركت حتى ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 مارس 2013)

الف مبروك للكل


----------



## بايبل333 (4 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا لهوي
> دا انا اسمي مكتوب
> 
> طيب عندي اقتراح نحيف كده عامل داي
> ...




أتكلم عن نفسك :t3:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> أتكلم عن نفسك :t3:



* هههههههههههههههههههه حاتر 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 مارس 2013)

الف مبرووك لكل الفائزين ..  ​


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

ممكن سؤال رخم؟
هتوزعوا الجوايز ازاي؟

اوعوا تقولولي الاعضاء هيبعتوا ارقام تليفوناتهم....مش خطر عليهم شوية؟

- الحاجة التانية بقى...
مينفعش كده جايزة زي:

هتبقى مشرف لمدة اسبوع مثلاً؟ 

بلاش خليها يوم واحد بس ...واقصد مشرف احمر يعني


----------



## بايبل333 (4 مارس 2013)

> اوعوا تقولولي الاعضاء هيبعتوا ارقام تليفوناتهم....مش خطر عليهم شوية؟


خطر من مين .؟
على العموم روك بيبعث لنا ارقام ندخلها فى الموبايل ويتم الشحن على طول 


> بلاش خليها يوم واحد بس ...واقصد مشرف احمر يعني


هو ينفع بس هتكون بشرطة موافق.؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ممكن سؤال رخم؟
> هتوزعوا الجوايز ازاي؟
> اوعوا تقولولي الاعضاء هيبعتوا ارقام تليفوناتهم....مش خطر عليهم شوية؟
> - الحاجة التانية بقى...
> ...



* اجابه ارخم :2:
الارقام اللي هتتبعت هي ارقام كروت الشحن 
لان مش هينفع نبعت ارقامنا احنا لسبب مهم اوي 
ان البلد اللي فيها روك معندهاش رصيد عالهوا ههههههههه

وموضوع ان تبقي الجايزه  مشر اسبوع دي مش موجوده عندنا 
بس موجود فصل اسبوع :blush2:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2013)

أنا داخل ابارك  لقيت اسمى اشكرك يارب ههههههههههه

مبرووووووووووووك للكل 

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 مارس 2013)

*مبروووك لكل الفائزين​*


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا لهوي
> دا انا اسمي مكتوب
> 
> طيب عندي اقتراح نحيف كده عامل داي
> ...


ابو فراج قالها حكمة فى الف ليلة وليلة
الدنيا متديش محتاج ههههه
ياعم خد الجايزة وتبرع بيها للغلابة زينا هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2013)

الف مبروك للفايزين
اكيد فوزهم مجاش من فراغ


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2013)

الفففففففف مبرووووووووك لكل الفائزين
يستحقوا بجد ربنا يبارك الخدمه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> أنا داخل ابارك  لقيت اسمى اشكرك يارب ههههههههههه
> 
> مبرووووووووووووك للكل
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


_* انا كمان ههههه  اظاهر اللى بيبارك بياخد جايزة هو كمان :mus13::mus13:*_
*تعيشو لكل سنه*​


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طيب عندي اقتراح نحيف كده عامل داي
> انا شايف ان الخدمه اللي ليها مقابل تبقي شغلانه مشخدمه
> كفايه التقدير المعنوي
> ونلغي المادي ده
> *​



خدمتك لا مقابل مادي امامها، فخدمتك مستمرة بدون اي أنتظار منك لاي مادة بالمقابل. الجوائز شئ رمزي جداً كنوع من التشجيع فقط.


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

انا جايزتي ابقى نائب مدير لمدة يوم....طب ساعة واحدة حتى


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *الا ما عمرى كسبت معاكم فى مسابقة
> ولا شاركت حتى ههههههههه
> *​



طب مش تشارك الأول؟


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ممكن سؤال رخم؟
> هتوزعوا الجوايز ازاي؟
> 
> اوعوا تقولولي الاعضاء هيبعتوا ارقام تليفوناتهم....مش خطر عليهم شوية؟




يا اخي انت مالك؟ لا ترحم ولا تخلي رحمة ربنا تنزل؟


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

My Rock قال:


> يا اخي انت مالك؟ لا ترحم ولا تخلي رحمة ربنا تنزل؟



دورت لك على المشهد بتاع هنيدي في بخيت وعديلة وهو عمال يقول لمصطفى متولي:

"يا باشا انت اسم الله عليك هيبة....وحياتك ما تزعل...ابوس ايدك ما تزعل "


ماعرفتش الاقيه للأسف 



انا باطمن بس انهم مش في خطر 

هتخليني نائب مدير امتى؟[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مارس 2013)

*الله يبارك فيك يا بن الملك المسيح، ويبارك فى كل أعمالك لتمجد إسم الله القدوس 
ويعوض تعب خدمتك و محبتك لكل إخواتك 
*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2013)

*مبروك من كل قلبى للأحباء الفائزين*​


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2013)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين 

تستحقوها بجداره 

وعقبال كل سنه 
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مارس 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *مبروك من كل قلبى للأحباء الفائزين*​



الله يبارك فيك نهيسى 




candy shop قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين
> 
> تستحقوها بجداره
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى ميرسى يا كاندى 
عقبال كل سنة وانتى منورانا دايماً


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مارس 2013)

> *Coptic4Ever2 *: تصميم : الميلاد فى المزود
> arabchurch_Christmas 2013 : *aymonded
> *
> *ABOTARBO*


*

انا سامعة إن الثلاث أعضاء الغالين دول .......... فاتورة مش كارت 

لكن أنا كارت 
علشان كدة شايفة إنهم يتبرعوا بالجايزة بتاعتهم للغلابة بتوع الكارت اللى زىِّ 

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> 
> انا سامعة إن الثلاث أعضاء الغالين دول .......... فاتورة مش كارت
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه ايه الاشاعات دى :ranting:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> 
> انا سامعة إن الثلاث أعضاء الغالين دول .......... فاتورة مش كارت
> 
> ...



هو يعنى ايه فاتورة مش فاهم معنى الكلمة ... على العموم ربنا يسمحك 

وبعدين اللى فتورة ممكن عندة خط تانى كارت 

وبعدين دى اول هدية ليا من منتدى الكنيسة ... ومن انجازات مرسى كمان


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 مارس 2013)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك كل الفائزين
وعقبال كل سنة


----------



## أَمَة (12 مارس 2013)

مبروك للفائزين وعقبال جائزة الصلب والقيامة.


----------



## beshoy sawires (13 مارس 2013)

congratulation


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 مارس 2013)

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين 

حظ سعيد  لجميع اعضاء المنتدى 

فى مسابقة الصلب والقيامة ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 مارس 2013)

المره الوحيده اللي فزت فيها ف ابتدائي وفزت بقلم جاف وطلع بيقطع !!!
نااّو افوز ب خمسه وعشين جنيه ؟!!!! 
مينفعش تجيبهم ناشفين يا "عمده روك" ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> المره الوحيده اللي فزت فيها ف ابتدائي وفزت بقلم جاف وطلع بيقطع !!!
> نااّو افوز ب خمسه وعشين جنيه ؟!!!!
> مينفعش تجيبهم ناشفين يا "عمده روك" ...



الــ 25 جنية دول إنتا إتبرعت بيهم لجمعية ( رفع المستوى المعيشى للإنسان الغلبان ) المتفرعة من جمعية ( حقوق الإنسان ) 

*وأنا اللى ماسكة صندوق التبرعات* :fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الــ 25 جنية دول إنتا إتبرعت بيهم لجمعية ( رفع المستوى المعيشى للإنسان الغلبان ) المتفرعة من جمعية ( حقوق الإنسان )
> 
> *وأنا اللى ماسكة صندوق التبرعات* :fun_lol:



هههههههههههههههه يعنى راحوا عليك 
ولا هتخدهم نشفين ولا حتى مبلولين انسى يا عم

ملحوظة هامة جدا .....

انا خارج هذه التبرعات لظروف خاصة ... اصل مزنوق فيهم اوى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 مارس 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يعنى راحوا عليك
> ولا هتخدهم نشفين ولا حتى مبلولين انسى يا عم
> 
> ملحوظة هامة جدا .....
> ...




لأ ماتخافشى إنتا بالذات عاملين حسابك فى نسية مش بطاله تقدر بــ حوالى 1.5 %
 من كل 500 متبرع :t33:

والباقى سيُقدم هدية مجانية للى ماسك الصندوق نظير خدمتة الشاقة فى الجمعية :spor24:


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2013)

ممكن تحويل المبلغ المساوي على شكل شيك... لكن رسوم التغيير حوالي 500 جنيه


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 مارس 2013)

مبروك لكل الى فازو 

وان شاء الله تصميمات ديما ومواضيع هايلة ومبدعة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 مارس 2013)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن تحويل المبلغ المساوي على شكل شيك... لكن رسوم التغيير حوالي 500 جنيه



بسيطة 
إبعتلنا رسوم التغيير بأى شكل من الأشكال ، 
واحنا هناخد منه المبلغ المساوى .............  والباقى سنعتبرة تبرع إضافى leasantr

إحنا فى عرض رسوم التغيير:hlp:


----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)

الف مبرووووك لكل الفائزون


----------



## sony2010 (9 مايو 2013)

مبروك


----------

